# Rapper verarsche oO



## Saytan (22. November 2007)

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt die Rapper:Massiv,jan delay,azad,sido,harris sammy deluxe,eko fresh oder?

Hier:Gucksu hier


Ein Asiate der die stimme der ganzen Rapper perfekt nachmacht..Ich fands gut,deshalb post ichs mal^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

LOL - Der Typ ist genial. xD


----------



## El Pistolero (22. November 2007)

In Amerika gibts sowas ähnliches.. der Typ kann alle Amirapgröße perfekt imitieren saugeil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> In Amerika gibts sowas ähnliches.. der Typ kann alle Amirapgröße perfekt imitieren saugeil



Was ist denn bitteschön *"Amirapgröße"*?


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Amirapgröße*n*?!


----------



## El Pistolero (22. November 2007)

jo, leider finde ich das video nich mehr, der tritt in irgendso ner radio show auf^^


----------



## Vexoka (22. November 2007)

Zu dem Tehma fällt mir doch direkt was ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-74...h&plindex=1


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Amirapgröße*n*?!



Ahhhh *Blink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sag doch einfach "bekannte amerikanische Rapper". Dann wäre es gleich klar gewesen.


----------



## Lilo07 (22. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> jo, leider finde ich das video nich mehr, der tritt in irgendso ner radio show auf^^



Ich glaub du meinst das hier.

Ja, is ganz n1 aber ich höre kein Rap.
Video hat zufälligerweise ein Kumpel in seiner Statusnachricht von MSN drinne.

<lilo>


----------



## Thront (22. November 2007)

ja is genial, als "curse" kam dachte ich erst: das ist curse selba. man merkt auch wen er richtig "verarscht" und wenn er nur imitiert.

eißfeld immitiert er auch super genial!


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

naja....


samy und curse hören sich im ansatz gut an und sido ist original


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt die Rapper:Massiv,jan delay,azad,sido,harris sammy deluxe,eko fresh oder?
> 
> Hier:Gucksu hier
> Ein Asiate der die stimme der ganzen Rapper perfekt nachmacht..Ich fands gut,deshalb post ichs mal^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der text ist ja endgeil!


----------

